# Treehouse 1/2 inch flooring



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

That's 384 sq ft of flooring. Did you build this thing in a Sequoia?
This plywood would need to be protected from the weather. You would also need to purchase exterior graded 1/2" plywood.
Ron


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

12 sheets to cover the floor, that’s a big tree house. 
I have to assume you mean 12 sheets for the floor and walls. Either way don’t skimp on the floors. ¾” on the floors ½” on everything else.


----------



## Bgm94 (Jul 12, 2010)

Ron6519 said:


> That's 384 sq ft of flooring. Did you build this thing in a Sequoia?
> This plywood would need to be protected from the weather. You would also need to purchase exterior graded 1/2" plywood.
> Ron


yeah its actually spread between 4 trees, but we got the budget for the 3/4, thanks anyway though!

will post pics soon if anyones interested


----------



## Leah Frances (Jan 13, 2008)

yes, post pics!


----------



## Bgm94 (Jul 12, 2010)

*Pics*

just 3 from today
will post more as progress is made
expect a finished product beginning of Aug.

Back is 20 feet long, sides are 16 (roughly), front is 16
The front extension is a 4'x14' porch
(measurements are from memory, not exact)

also pics are without the cross-supports from joist to joist


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Good advice!.


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

You look like a up and coming framing star to me.:thumbsup:

Hope you have something a little bigger than just nails stuck into those trees.


----------



## Bgm94 (Jul 12, 2010)

kwikfishron said:


> You look like a up and coming framing star to me.:thumbsup:
> 
> Hope you have something a little bigger than just nails stuck into those trees.


5 inch galv lags


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

Bgm94 said:


> 5 inch galv lags


Good deal, you could get away with ½” if you block the seams,
even just 2x4 blocking. I’m starting to think lets keep the weight down.


----------



## Bgm94 (Jul 12, 2010)

kwikfishron said:


> I’m starting to think lets keep the weight down.


yeah dude im a little skeptical at this point. 

ANY IDEAS FOR MORE SUPPORT? (without adding supports under the structure)


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

You could always build a skateboard ramp to come up under and support the end you’re sitting on.:yes:


----------



## Bgm94 (Jul 12, 2010)

kwikfishron said:


> You could always build a skateboard ramp to come up under and support the end you’re sitting on.:yes:


hahah funny thing is i do skateboard A LOT


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

I'd have to add here, enjoy it while you can when it's done. It will likely not last long.
The trees are different sizes and species? They will grow at different rates and that floor is going to be wonky soon....
Sorry if I rained on your parade at all.....

DM


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

If you’re going to build walls and a roof you really need more support. If you don’t want to look at 4x4 post find a small tree to cut down and make post out of that. At least you’ll have barked post to fit in with the tree thing.


----------



## Bgm94 (Jul 12, 2010)

DangerMouse said:


> I'd have to add here, enjoy it while you can when it's done. It will likely not last long.
> The trees are different sizes and species? They will grow at different rates and that floor is going to be wonky soon....
> Sorry if I rained on your parade at all.....
> 
> DM


the trees, for the most part, aren't gunna grow much more in the next 5-10 years. the far 2 are basically done growing and the front 2 only have a few more years and a few more inches to go (according to our landscaper)


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

DangerMouse said:


> I'd have to add here, enjoy it while you can when it's done. It will likely not last long.
> The trees are different sizes and species? They will grow at different rates and that floor is going to be wonky soon....
> Sorry if I rained on your parade at all.....
> 
> DM


Man, by the time that happens little bro will have a girlfriend and a car, won’t matter anymore.


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

What species are each tree? How old are they? How tall is each one?
But ron's right... time will tell.... Po)

DM


----------



## Bgm94 (Jul 12, 2010)

DangerMouse said:


> What species are each tree? How old are they? How tall is each one?
> But ron's right... time will tell.... Po)
> 
> DM


i have no clue of the specs, but "Kens tree care" said i shud be good for 10 years.


----------

